# Did You Ever Buy or Drink Wine From Out of a Box?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm not a big wine drinker, maybe have some once a year around the holidays.  Around Christmas, they sell a Beaujolais Nouveau (Georges Dubeuf), that's a very tasty, light, dry wine.  It's the first wine of the new vintage, from France.  Once they sell out, they don't have it anymore all year.

We actually have two unopened bottles still in our pantry from 2010 and 2012.  I can say that I have never bought wine in a box, or was somewhere that wasn't using bottled wine.

Do you buy boxed wine, does it keep as well as bottled if you decide to store it for years?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2014)

Somehow wine from a box just doesn't sound appealing...but it would save having to keep a corkscrew on hand. LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2014)

I have bought wine in a box.  We were living in Uganda and picked up a box when several of us were visiting a national park for a couple of days.  It didn't need to keep long....volunteers tend to drink a lot!  And we have some fancy plastic cups to drink it out of.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2014)

Did it taste like the box?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Did it taste like the box?



Naw, just tasted like cheap wine.  I preferred the cold beer at the restaurants in the park.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 2, 2014)

We actually drink Black Box Cabernet all the time. Once you open it,it keeps much better than wine in a bottle. It doesn`t taste like the box because it is actually in a plastic "bladder" inside the box. While it`s not my first choice in wines,it IS much better than some bottled wines I`ve had-even at the $8-$10 bottle range. Definitely doesn`t have the "romance" of opening a bottle of wine though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2014)

Romance...as romantic as jug wine with screw-on caps? Gosh. I haven't had a glass of wine in dog's years! Not even jug wine.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2014)

No, but I've drunk moonshine from a Mason jar.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2014)

Me too, Falcon....was sick for three days.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2014)

Over here it's called cask wine and it's been many a housewife's ruin. A cask of chilled white wine always on tap, you can't see the level going down and before long you're tipsy before dinner. More wine in the cook than in the meal.

It's an Australian invention and the wine, even the cheaper varieties, tended to be quite good. I used the past tense because I can no longer drink wine of any sort due to the lure of the cask in the fridge.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 2, 2014)

Hm. Dame Warrigal, sounds like a variation on getting water from a dispenser in the fridge door. LOL


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 2, 2014)

Water? Who drinks water?
Fish and frogs crap in water.


----------



## Lon (Nov 2, 2014)

Boxed wine, both red & white is great for parties and picnics, but don't keep it more than a week. It stays quite well in its heavy plastic pouch. Be sure and chill the white wine. Burgundy, Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon are the popular reds and Chablis, Chardonnay & Riesling are popular whites. Most folks will never be able to taste the difference between bottled or boxed because there isn't any until you get into pricier bottled wine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh, what I've missed out on in life .. I have never tried wine in a box.
Just didn't sound right..


----------

